# Sterile female Molly?



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a female lyretail Molly that is one of the nicest mollys I've ever seen -the only problem is, she's the only one thats never had any fry  
I've had her for over a year now I think, and never seen any signs of pregnancy, there are 2 male sailfin mollys in the tank with her and there used to also be a smaller male of some other variety which got moved to another tank..
Do you think it could be because she's a different strain of Molly, possibly a Hybrid?
She's a lyretail version, but shes an unusual, 'pale mustard' color and her tail actually crosses over (like crossed swords) when she's relaxing.
I've been looking for a male the same (just in case that's the problem) but I don't think I'll ever find another Molly like this unfortunately  
Its a shame because I'd love to breed this strain.
Has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

You need to make sure you're breeding her to a short finned molly. As other lyre tail/highfin males will have an extended genopodium which often doesn't function for reproduction.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

Corywm said:


> You need to make sure you're breeding her to a short finned molly. As other lyre tail/highfin males will have an extended genopodium which often doesn't function for reproduction.


Thanks, I know swords can be like that too, my male mollys seem fine but I've seen them with the extended gonopodiums before in shops. I have sailfins in her tank now, but for a long time I had what I think was just a normal short finned male? I'm not sure of his exact type, but he wasn't a long finned variety or anything (He was just the closest color I could find to her). I saw them mate often, but still no fry


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a black molly that never gave birth despite seeming healthy.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

snail said:


> I had a black molly that never gave birth despite seeming healthy.



I guess some are just like that, she's very healthy as well and does have quite a stocky tail so I wondered if maybe she was meant to be a male that didn't quite develop into one? She clearly has a fan shaped anal fin though.


----------

